

Benjamin Pierce – Software Foundations - mlitchard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKrD4JcfW90&list=PLGCr8P_YncjUT7gXUVJWSoefQ40gTOz89

======
jcr
His book, "Software Foundations" is here:

[http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf/](http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf/)

And there's a discussion about the book from a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824793)

~~~
mlitchard
Thanks for the discussion link.

